# Vote your mainboard (v1)



## MrSeanKon (Oct 31, 2007)

ASUS here for the AMD and Intel systems.
Multiple voting is enabled, 365 days!


----------



## patton45 (Oct 31, 2007)

Dfi Baby


----------



## Darknova (Oct 31, 2007)

Abit and MSI.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 31, 2007)

Abit AN7
Asus A7V-VM
Asus A8V-VM SE [current rig]


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 31, 2007)

What about Soltek ??


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 31, 2007)

ASUS ftw.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Oct 31, 2007)

VulkanBros said:


> What about Soltek ??


Well the list based on my other thread here. I don't want to bother the Moderators to edit the many options again.
Thus you have to vote the 19th option.


----------



## pt (Oct 31, 2007)

asus
altoguht i don't like them much :/


----------



## craigo (Oct 31, 2007)

other.....who would have thought to include Intel?

various other rigs laying around at the moment include:
the litttle dell that could with the snake powered sempron of doom nestled snuggly in a Gigabyte board
and my little sisters abit VA-20 board which harbours a gaudamalan insanity athlon.

(I love the creative naming of the AMD stuff these days...so i figured id name all amd proccies with creative/catchy titles from this point onward)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 31, 2007)

Asus...  also seems popular.


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 31, 2007)

Abit: Intel
Biostar: AMD


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 31, 2007)

pt said:


> asus
> altoguht i don't like them much :/



I'm another anti-asus person...as anyone would be who's experienced the P5K "Premium Wifi-AP Black Pearle Anniversary Edition"...*POS*...talk about not having operational nor repairable RAID/SATA on your flagship motherboard, and then turning a blind eye to it!
Last asus board I ever buy


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 31, 2007)

I happen to think that asus is top quality. I would recommend asus to anyone who needs a mobo.


----------



## pt (Oct 31, 2007)

i said that aswell with my old m2n-e
but asus here has almost absolute controll over the market, so i got one again


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 31, 2007)

Around here, most of teh mobos we can get are MSI's, because all the other PC shops are closed, and there is only one left who only believes in MSI.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 31, 2007)

were the hell is EVGA


----------



## Frick (Oct 31, 2007)

Gigabyte, Asrock and QDI. I actually use them all pretty frequently.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Oct 31, 2007)

I've got Biostar, DFI, and MSI.


----------



## Xolair (Oct 31, 2007)

A crappy *AsRock 4Core-VSTA*. Meh, has served my purposes without any problems to date.


----------



## Grings (Oct 31, 2007)

main gaming: Intel / Asus P5N-E-SLI
2nd gaming / internets:AMD939 / Foxconn(winfast)NF4
3rd gaming: AMD939 / Asrock 939dualsata2
Bittorrent / Server: Socket A / Asus A7N8Xdlx
Bedroom Video: Socket A / Aopen ak79
Spare 'Zombie pc': Socket A / Leadtek(also winfast)NF2 <bought back from the dead!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 31, 2007)

Asus p5k-premium here.

Asus FTW BABY


----------



## Zedicus (Oct 31, 2007)

i use abit for myself. 
i built and sell comps with a range from abit to soltek, msi, supermicro, chaintec.
the only thing i wouldnt touch even with someone elses money is asus,  ive never got ahold of an asus board ive liked and ive tried tons of them.

ABIT FTW!


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 31, 2007)

DFI - The Enthusiest's Motherboard.


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 31, 2007)

I think the "FIC" selection should be changed to Foxconn.
FIC manufactures boards for Asus, Biostarr, Gigabyte, Foxconn, MSI, ECS, and many others.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 31, 2007)

mines an asus - but its sh*t.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 31, 2007)

biostar tforce boards ftw  

nice poll idea btw.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a Gigabyte and now re-building my rig with an Asus p5k premium rev.2.. Asus makes good boards but I wouldnt recommend jumping on one of thier newly released boards.. wait for the bugs to get worked out because as we can tell, from thier "latest" turning a blind eye on thier customers, they dont give a RATS A** about us! 

All they care about is profit and in this game you need to give good customer support too when you make a faulty product.. not just tell them that its now thier problem and make a rev.2...

 end Rant, but well deserved on that one lol.


----------



## hat (Oct 31, 2007)

DFI baby


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Oct 31, 2007)

VulkanBros said:


> What about Soltek ??



i think soltek was bought out by pcchips or something :/  eather way their older stuff was good :/

im a biostar guy now, the tforce550 and up are killer boards, dfi expert class bios without the dfi expert class headakes/pickyness 

as to asus, i have an asus m2n-sli delux and  its ok, but the problem i have is that asus dosnt have proper TRFC tweaks so i cant set all the slots to the same setting it sets the slots at 127, 105, 75, 75,  my ram likes all 75's 

blah and asus support sucks, my advice at least for amd systems BIOSTAR BABY!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 31, 2007)

DFI for my AMD wouldn't go any other way!!!!!

ASUS for my soon to be 775 because it was free to me!!!!!


----------



## JC316 (Oct 31, 2007)

Gigabyte, Intel. Great motherboard.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 31, 2007)

ECS. It sucks.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 31, 2007)

lol!  I considered starting a poll like this the other day, just never got around to it!


*ASUS* - current P5W-DH Deluxe.

I've owned a total of 3 ASUS boards since years back, and have always found them more user/configure friendly than most others.


----------



## Atnevon (Oct 31, 2007)

eVGA Homies!!!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 31, 2007)

Ben Clarke said:


> ECS. It sucks.



They really do. I originally had an ASUS K8N which died, so I replaced it with an ECS board which looked good. If I overclocked at all, it corrupted my hard drive and I needed to clear the CMOS 

So I bought another ASUS K8N off ebay.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 31, 2007)

Didn't Iwill go under? Wouldn't think there'd be many of them left around. ASUS pwning! I don't know why, I just can't get excited about ASUS. I'm sure they're good but,... well I dunno.

Abit and Gigabyte FTW!


----------



## patton45 (Oct 31, 2007)

jimmy what kind of over clock do you get on your 3200+ on the k8n


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 1, 2007)

craigo said:


> other.....who would have thought to include Intel?


I knew this but they do not allow overclocking. Correct me if I am wrong. 


Namslas90 said:


> I think the "FIC" selection should be changed to Foxconn


Thanks for info if a Moderator can edit the poll it will be appreciated cos I said above that _I don't want to bother them_


----------



## Gallatin (Nov 1, 2007)

abit fatal1ty fp-in9 sli


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 1, 2007)

ABIT - Awesome except for their crappy northbridge design . Digidice IS-50/Intel
ASUS - Never had problems with them. P4P800SE, P5B Deluxe/both intel
GIGABYTE - Pretty good as well. Used a 965-DS3P and its great, getting a G33M-DS2R (should be good) all on intel.


My general rule: Never get hardware when its released. Wait till its reviewed .


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 1, 2007)

Asus p5b dlx - good oc board...no problems so far.
Gigabyte P965-DS3 - good oc as well, bios a little tricky at first imo
ECS g33t-m2- no oc option. other wise decent.


----------



## d44ve (Nov 1, 2007)

did I miss EVGA?


----------



## Kreij (Nov 1, 2007)

When building my own rigs I've always used Asus.
Never had any problems other than minor annoyances that Asus eventually fixed in BIOS updates.
My currrent P5WDH Deluxe works just fine.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 1, 2007)

Currently,
2x Asus
1x Abit
1x DFI


----------



## Behemoko (Nov 1, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> were the hell is EVGA



Amen!

I've never even heard of *12* of those, yet EVGA isn't listed..?


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 1, 2007)

Behemoko said:


> Amen!
> 
> I've never even heard of *12* of those, yet EVGA isn't listed..?



What rock do you live under? lol


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 1, 2007)

ARTT said:


> mines an asus - but its sh*t.



ditto lol


gigabytes been good for the  a64's
asus was awesome on axp's
so was soyo 
epox was my fav but then they went under and came back supox lol.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 1, 2007)

im suprised that there aren't that many dfi votes.. considering all the dfi hype and fanboy-ism


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 1, 2007)

panchoman said:


> im suprised that there aren't that many dfi votes.. considering all the dfi hype and fanboy-ism



I would like to place a guess here , and say its because of the knowledge and homework it takes to get one running correctly. I myself purchased a DFI about 2 years ago and with lots of searching and conversing with others who own them, Im just at the point to say I know 95% of it.


I really think unless you are a prodigy to OCing or an offspring of Oscar Wu, these mobos frustrate ppl beyond belief, due mainly in part to a lack of homework in the parts needed for compatability.

Ive said it before DFI is one of the most fickle mobo's to get to OC, but when all things line up with parts and power, watch out because you will unleash a monster!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 1, 2007)

that sounds about right. and thats why i love my biostar board's bios. its nice and clean, but can get complicated as well, its built for the ocer so none of the ctrl f1 crap and i never have to touch the cmos jumper cause it reloads the bios if an oc goes wrong, etc.


----------



## SpoonMuffin (Nov 3, 2007)

panchoman said:


> that sounds about right. and thats why i love my biostar board's bios. its nice and clean, but can get complicated as well, its built for the ocer so none of the ctrl f1 crap and i never have to touch the cmos jumper cause it reloads the bios if an oc goes wrong, etc.



exectly, think DFI expert but without all the buggs and flaws, no need for special ram or psu or whatever, they JUST WORK, and they overclock crazy good 

check out rebels haven and pcper biostar sections 

Tseirse for the win
tforce=nvidia chipset
TA are amd chipsets

not sure what the intel boards prefix is


----------



## ex_reven (Nov 3, 2007)

ASUS represent!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2007)

This may be an HP bios, but it's an Asus!


----------



## psychomage343 (Nov 3, 2007)

evga


----------



## Dark_Webster (Nov 3, 2007)

ASUS A8N32-Sli here!


----------



## Judas (Nov 3, 2007)

ASUS  here


----------



## mitsirfishi (Nov 3, 2007)

i actually said msi though my days of 478 p4's and 939 A64's msi was always the choice for me but there recent attempts havnt been so great still reasonable but asus is in a different league to everyone now


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2007)

asus is certainly doing well.I have no complints about asus,my last 3 asus boards have been decent clockers and reliable.


----------



## francis511 (Nov 3, 2007)

Asrock,asrock and gigabyte


----------



## =TFM=Melvin (Nov 3, 2007)

Other -- The despised, hated, and otherwise poo-pood Intel Corporation (D975XBX2).


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 3, 2007)

I added Soltek and eVGA to the list.  Any others?


----------



## DaPunisha (Nov 3, 2007)

Gigabyte P35 DS3,got it yesterday and it's a dream!

Gigabyte ftw!


----------



## freakshow (Nov 3, 2007)

Abit had it for awhile now seems pretty stable i love it 

Abit all the way


----------



## 68Olds (Nov 3, 2007)

Another vote for Abit.  I have an AI7 i865PE, IC7-G MaxII i875P, AA8XE i925XE, and AW9D Max i975P.  All of them have been excellent performers.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Nov 3, 2007)

iBase mini-ITX socket 479 dothan


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 5, 2007)

Polaris573 said:


> I added Soltek and eVGA to the list. Any others?


Add Intel also.
Thanks 


panchoman said:


> im suprised that there aren't that many dfi votes..


Here is TechPowerUp! not XtremeSystems  (the forum where everyone says DFI RULEZ).
But DFI mobos are for extreme overclockers.


----------



## ebdoradz (Nov 8, 2007)

2 dfi (Dfi L-P nf4 ultra-D with opty, and DFI L-P nf2 ultra-B with Athlon Xp-M)

1 asus (A7v8x-X for athlon Xp which "act" has a server)


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 8, 2007)

Asus Maximus Formula SE from me..


----------



## zCexVe (Nov 8, 2007)

MSI K7N T2 Turbo
MSI K7N Delta2 Platinum
MSI K8N Diamond Plus
ASUS Striker Extreme


----------



## zCexVe (Nov 8, 2007)

DaPunisha said:
			
		

> Gigabyte P35 DS3,got it yesterday and it's a dream!
> 
> Gigabyte ftw!


Yeah,Its a gr8 board 4 that price.I recommended that thing for two of my friends and it seems well with them.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 9, 2007)

Gentlemen thanks for voting 
Go on! 
But I am getting suprised cos many ASUS votes!
Almost 50% of the users have ASUS mainboards!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 9, 2007)

Mebbe asus are the best then.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 10, 2007)

ABit AB9PRO


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

Abit or Foxconn MARS. For 775 they rock, for AMD Asus or foxconn all the way.


----------



## Woah Mama! (Nov 10, 2007)

Asus suck, Gigabyte are decent, DFI pwns.

 DFI.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

Asus Crosshair rules, I took some PC8000 to almost 1.2GHz @ 4-4-4-15. Also took a A64 3500+ to just over 3GHz on the board. Crosshair has more options than you can shake a stick at, and isnt a fussy POS like the DFI boards, Crosshair just works like its supposed to.


----------



## cowie (Nov 10, 2007)

DFI lp ut t2r


----------



## Dia01 (Nov 10, 2007)

BFG 680i


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 11, 2007)

ABIT: AMD

Heard good things about ABIT but this board is not very good despite it's OCing claims.
CPU a fair bit higher than core temps.
Also takes a bit of juice to go on startup.

Other than those problems the board has been fine.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 13, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> Mebbe asus are the best then.


Well (for my AMD systems) I have bought almost anything (ASUS, MSI, ABIT, Gigabyte, Epox, Albatron, ABIT and DFI).
I had problems with DFI (nForce4) and I sold it.


----------

